# Suche Liste mit Games und Controller support



## derkielerfish (31. Oktober 2015)

Hi ich suche eine List mit Games die Controller Support haben bei Steam und co. Ob alte Games oder neue.

Mfg  derkielerfish

P.S.  Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Rolk (31. Oktober 2015)

Den Steam Shop öffnen --> Im Shopmenü "Spiele", "Beliebte Tags anzeigen" anklicken --> ein bischen nach unten scrollen und "gamepad" anklicken.


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. November 2015)

Amnesia und SOMA kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen, auch wenn man die für perfekte Immersion wirklich besser mit Tastatur und Maus spielen sollte. Warum willst du unbedingt mit Controller spielen? Einige Spiele unterstützen das zwar, lassen sich aber wesentlich komfortabler mit Tastatur und Maus steuern.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (4. November 2015)

Mittelerde Mordors Schatten spielt sich auch auf dem PC am besten mit Controller - oder Batman Arkham City ......


----------

